# drawers in a platform bed



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

I am a rookie in woodworking by I do my best.:icon_smile:

I want to try and build a platform bed with drawers. I will make the frame from 4x4's (overkill... I know. As extra insurance against squeaking) and I'll make the outside from 1x2 furring strips for looks. I have never built drawers. I need help with two things if you guys don't mind -

1. Can I just build the drawers from 1/2" plywood with glue and finish nails?

2. how do I plan the opening size, drawer size, and placement of slides so it will work??? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Greenpointer.

You could use 1/2 plywood for the drawers but it'd have to be good quality and nice and flat.

Those are going to be pretty big drawers though so 3/4 ply would be much better especially if you plan on nailing them together. Use glue as well. 

The method you describe is a simple butt joint and not very strong. You're going to be stressing these joints every time you open a drawer.

Other joints are much stronger.

Do you have a table saw with dado blades or a router table?

If so use 3/4 plywood and rabbet the front and back of the drawer sides to receive the drawer fronts and backs then drive screws through the rabbets into the ends of the fronts and backs, again using glue.

Yours is a tough question because I don't know what your skills are or what tools you have to work with.

Generally drawer width is 1/2" smaller than the opening depending on the glides you use.

Build the bed platform first keeping the opening sizes consistant. Then build the drawers to fit. 

Don't buy plywood for the drawers until you actually build them unless you have room to store it flat. It'll make drawer assembly easier.

If you don't have the tools to dado or rout slots to receive your drawer bottoms fasten them with screws instead of nails. The 3/4" plywood will make this easier.

I hope I'm helping you. Watch your thread for input from others. There are alot of people in this forum who've been at this alot longer than I have.

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use ¾" plywood in lieu of 2x4's. Glue jointing plywood will provide a more rigid structure with less of a tendency to make noise. Basically you just make a box for the base, and the openings can be dividers that support the top (platform).
.








.
If the openings are equal and their sides are parallel, and square to the front, your drawers will work fine. Using side mount full extension slides, you need to make the outside dimension of the drawer box 1 1/16" (17/16") smaller than the opening. That allows ½" + 1/32" for each side. 












 







.


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

You did help Jeff. Thank you.

I do not own a table saw.. I will use your advice on using screws instead of nails. what size screws should I use?

Also, do you think I am better off buying those pre-cut drawers?


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks cabinetman.

If I am buying these slides:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Then what is the length of drawers I should build.

Also, 
because I have never built drawers and more importantly - never tied to match an opening correctly. I thought about maybe connecting the slides to the inside first and then connecting each side by itself to each side and just after I make sure they are aligned - cut the bottom, front, and back pieces so it will be a perfect fit.

Is that crazy?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

greenpointer said:


> Thanks cabinetman.
> 
> If I am buying these slides:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


The slides you are thinking of don't appear to be full extension. With a platform overhang, a full extension slide will allow the drawer to clear the face of the cabinet. That slide will likely only extend 17", keeping the back section of a 20" drawer inside the opening. For about the same money, you could order 100 LB full extension slides from this place.

I'm not a fan of installing slides and then assembling the case.












 







.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

greenpointer said:


> You did help Jeff. Thank you.
> 
> I do not own a table saw.. I will use your advice on using screws instead of nails. what size screws should I use?
> 
> Also, do you think I am bette r off buying those pre-cut drawers?


To screw the drawer bottoms to the drawers use 3/4 inch coarse thread drywall screws. If you are not going to rabbett the drawer sides use 1 1/4 inch there. Buy a 1 lb. box of each to start and save the leftovers if any for future projects.

Ditto on bagging the 2x4 frame but if you use plywood install a stiffener between each of the drawers from side to side to provide rigidity to the assembly. If you plan this aspect right these stiffeners will also provide a surface to attach your drawer glides (full extension yes!) They are stronger and provide better access to drawer contents.

You might consider making this entire platform assembly in such a way that you can dissassemble it for moving.

It would suck if you built it in the garage and couldn't get it into the bedroom or if you moved and had to leave it behind. 

Please post pictures of your progress and don't hesitate to ask questions. Woodworkers are show-offs by nature and love to give suggestions!

BTW, a platform bed is on my list of projects. The area under a traditional bed is usually just an area you have to vaccuum anyway (PITA!) so why not use is for storage?

Plan this project start to finish before beginning! Try to find free plans on the web. You don't have to follow them to the letter but they will give you an idea of the intracacies of the project and help you plan.

Pre-made drawers are an option I suppose but you'll be limited to sizes available. If you plan to continue with woodworking after this project then building your own drawers will be a great exercize.


Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

greenpointer said:


> Thanks cabinetman.
> 
> If I am buying these slides:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202200639/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


Assuming that you plan to put 2 or 3 drawers on each side then your drawer lengths should be just less than half the width of your platform so drawers on opposite sides of the bed don't hit each other. With this on mind use the longest drawer glides you can but it would be a good idea if they are a little shorter than the drawers themselves.

Sound right cabinetman?

Jeff


----------

